# Limit of whites



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It was slow going at first but finally found the fish. Caught some that were so beat up and cut up that I had to throw them back and a lot of small fish showing up. 
Found out I need a kayak. Seems the people with a kayak own the water and do not have respect for others. Had 2 kayaks come way too close and within 10 to 15 feet from me fishing. This is not the first time. Loy ask me one day if that was a friend tied off to my boat. Said heck no and told the dude to beat it. Come on people if you are not catching fish maybe sit back and watch or ask questions. Don't just crowd a person and get in front of them where they are casting. Had a big fish maybe a gar and the yak said you hung up as he got in front of me within 15 feet while I was trying to fight this fish. Just plain disrespect for others. Ok enough of the complaining but I did manage 50 or 60 fish and hung around longer than I wanted to just to catch and release in front of the potlickers.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG Matt


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgar (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice haul
Kinda looks like pretty common behavior below the dam
You got em anyway


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> ..... Ok enough of the complaining but I did manage 50 or 60 fish *and hung around longer than I wanted to just to catch and release in front of the potlickers.*


Perfectly logical to me. Seriously, considering they got too close I think this is great.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job Matt!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

"Caught some that were so beat up and cut up that I had to throw them back "

I experienced the same on Wednesday, can understand the beat up part a little, but what are the heck are cuts from? Have never caught so many with slices on them, some looked infected.
I threw back every one of the battered and cut fish.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

ML56 some of the fish were really bad and major infected looking spots on them. Someone saw me throwing them back and wanted to know why. I told them. Lots of people keep them no matter what. I prefer the 11 to 12 inch fish and most of the fish I kept were 11 to 12 aches because I am frying fish tomorrow. I think the water turkeys poke holes in them along with the gar grabbing them. When I found a lot of fish in one spot the gar showed up in good numbers around the boat,

I understand the fishing can get crowded below the dam but when 8 boats are on one side of the river and I am the only boat fishing on the other side of the river then you should show some respect and consideration.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job Matt.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yacky yak, donâ€™t come back.
Those endangered gar love white bass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Mattsfishin said:


> ML56 some of the fish were really bad and major infected looking spots on them. Someone saw me throwing them back and wanted to know why. I told them. Lots of people keep them no matter what. I prefer the 11 to 12 inch fish and most of the fish I kept were 11 to 12 aches because I am frying fish tomorrow. I think the water turkeys poke holes in them along with the gar grabbing them. When I found a lot of fish in one spot the gar showed up in good numbers around the boat,
> 
> I understand the fishing can get crowded below the dam but when 8 boats are on one side of the river and I am the only boat fishing on the other side of the river then you should show some respect and consideration.


Now days people don't comprehend the underlined words. Had a couple boats come in on me on the Nueces, two groups with young kids so I didn't lose my cool. They commenced to tell me they come from Fredericksburg every Spring break and how they were white bass fishin during the day, keeping the undersized ones and using for cut bait for catfish at night. I tried to explain that you can't use a gamefish for bait. The guy cut me off saying they weren't gamefish and they had caught a lot of cats on them. Where is Mr. Warden when you need him. Oh well what can you do.

*I guess you have to start early to teach your kids to be inconsiderate and illegal fishermen.!*


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Next time I see Matt down there I'll get next to him and ask him, "Pardon me, do you happen to have any Grey Poupon" Maybe that will lighten him up, probably not, OK definitely not. Matt you are one Salty dog but you speak your mind and under it all you have a heart of gold and that is why I admire you. You have helped many people catch more fish. .


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



fishonkev said:


> Next time I see Matt down there I'll get next to him and ask him, "Pardon me, do you happen to have any Grey Poupon" Maybe that will lighten him up, probably not, OK definitely not. Matt you are one Salty dog but you speak your mind and under it all you have a heart of gold and that is why I admire you. You have helped many people catch more fish. .


I don't fish often, but when I do I like to fish close to Matt. :texasflag


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

So are the whites done with all the orgies now?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have had that happen so many times Matt. People drive right up the center of the main current and cut off anybody anchored and working their baits in the current to the side. Which is what you have to do as its near impossible to fish straight up or downstream. You need to rearrange that work schedule to work the weekends!! 

PS I have an idea. Two water washdown hoses on a sprayer and create a fountain!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There are still a lot of whites with eggs and males wanting to help them. Spawn is pretty much over with for the most part.

Lots of fish caught this morning after the flow dropped. Still way too many beat up fish. First 10 good size whites only 2 made it to my cooler. Some really early looking fish this morning. Got there after the flow dropped and still managed 40 plus fish.


----------



## Gatorgar (Feb 1, 2019)

fishinganimal said:


> I have had that happen so many times Matt. People drive right up the center of the main current and cut off anybody anchored and working their baits in the current to the side. Which is what you have to do as its near impossible to fish straight up or downstream. You need to rearrange that work schedule to work the weekends!!
> 
> PS I have an idea. Two water washdown hoses on a sprayer and create a fountain!!


Another idea 
A helping hand toss em an anchor and take off 
Apparently the are having problems and need a tow


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Itâ€™s no wonder he catches all those fish. He is prepared. Just an example: I tossed my anchor into Mattâ€™s boat one time for a serious fishing session under his boat and everywhere I saw him cast. It bounced out due to that spare tire in the back of the boat. I gotta hand it to him. He is prepared for ANYTHING including flats on the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good to see those beat up fish show up. Ya'll gave me a hard time about a month ago when I questioned how good a shape those spawning fish were in :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

next time take a pic of these kayak potlickers


----------

